# Automator



## Trinity (20 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai créer un petit script Automator qui me vide le contenu d'un dossier. 

J'aimerais que ce script s'exécute 2 fois par jour, comment faire ?


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2011)

Tu peux l'ordonnancer avec _at_ ou _cron_. Ou directement avec _launchd_ (c'est plus moderne et Apple préfère, dorénavant).


----------



## Trinity (21 Avril 2011)

Finalement j'ai enregistré le workflow Automator dans le format application pour qu'il devienne autonome et j'ai créer 2 tâches récurantes avec iCal qui lance mon script et ça marche


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2011)

Trinity a dit:


> Finalement j'ai enregistré le workflow Automator dans le format application pour qu'il devienne autonome et j'ai créer 2 tâches *récurantes* avec iCal qui lance mon script et ça marche


Fait attention à ne pas user ton disque...


----------

